# Boateng vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince Boateng sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke .



Il Pelle non ne imbrocca una... speriamo non inizi ora


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



Non mi piace, non lo riprenderei.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



Per carità....


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince Boateng sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke .



dai dai che il parametrino zero ci esce anche quest'anno.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.


Se proprio dev'essere che sia una riserva...


----------



## Gekyn (16 Giugno 2015)

Per l'amor di dio, ci manca solo questo, lo voglio vedere in allenamento con Miha........


----------



## Sotiris (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



per fortuna la fonte è Pellegatti.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Pelle non ne imbrocca una... speriamo non inizi ora



Sinceramente con Ibra non era tanto male. Sempre meglio dei cessi che abbiamo ora a centrocampo. Al posto di Muntari è comunque un bell'upgrade. Non so voi ma se mette la testa al proprio posto per me a 0 non è per niente male.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Non lo vorrei neanche come portaborracce questo qua!!!!!!!! È più montato di Sasha Grey!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambagias (16 Giugno 2015)

Beh con Ibra aveva fatto cose egregie....prima della Satta!

Ora sembra più un uomo copertina che un calciatore e anche caratterialmente mi pone qualche dubbio.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ci può anche stare al posto di Essien e Muntari ma serve un top player a centrocampo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



 il Kevin del primo anno era "tanta" roba ma il vero Boateng per me è quello attuale, certo che se pensiamo di rafforzarci cosi ciao proprio.


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma no! Questo no!


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2015)

Quando ho letto il titolo mi si è gelato il sangue, poi ho visto che l'autore è Skincats e la circolazione è ripresa...non facciamo scherzi comunque...questo qua deve stare lontano dal Milan, confido in Miha per questo.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sinceramente con Ibra non era tanto male. Sempre meglio dei cessi che abbiamo ora a centrocampo. Al posto di Muntari è comunque un bell'upgrade.* Non so voi ma se mette la testa al proprio posto per me a 0 non è per niente male.*



La piantiamo con sta favola INUTILE???? Non mettono MAI la testa apposto, stop. Mai!!!!!! Noi abbiamo bisogno di certezze. Non voglio il derby tra lui e Guarin a chi centra più ultras nella curva a pallonate!


----------



## Snake (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



sarà ad un passo come era ad un passo Crouch


----------



## Hammer (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



No. No. No. No. No. No. No.


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



alla fine i gol col psv li fece lui, venne disintegrato anche dagli infortuni, non lo schiferei al 100%


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

ma il senso??? perché.......


----------



## koti (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.


Non è assolutamente un giocatore da Milan.


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

No ragazzi dai questo no mi pare allucinante....


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



L'articolo lo da praticamente per certo. Pellegatti dice che è arrivata qualcosa di più di un'indiscrezione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

Anche Nocerino aveva fatto bene con Ibra e sembrava un fenomeno.. ma non è che dobbiamo riprendere anche lui per forza.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Spero non sia l'alternativa a kondogbia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'articolo lo da praticamente per certo. Pellegatti dice che è arrivata qualcosa di più di un'indiscrezione.



Glielo avrà detto la Satta, che lavora a mediaset.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Giugno 2015)

Mi ammazzo.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.




Non ci voglio credere. Tutti, ma non lui....Roba da pazzi.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Glielo avrà detto la Satta, che lavora a mediaset.



Stessa cosa che ho pensato anche io


----------



## neversayconte (16 Giugno 2015)

segnale che forse il budget era 20 e non 120.


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Giugno 2015)

No dai...


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

vuoi vedere che salta kondgbia?


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche Nocerino aveva fatto bene con Ibra e sembrava un fenomeno.. ma non è che dobbiamo riprendere anche lui per forza.



Lui è ancora nostro a luglio è li' in ritiro...


----------



## robs91 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



Speravo che queste schifezze non si ripetessero più.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Questo ha fatto l'attaccante in Germania per tutto il tempo e da schifo, è convinto di essere Ronaldinho e ha i piedi quadrati. Per ogni gol spettacolare ha buttato via almeno 30 azioni d'attacco tirando fuori dallo stadio o contro una telecamera di fianco la porta.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Giugno 2015)

Dai raga ci servono 4 centrocampisti, siccome credo spenderemo qualcosa, ma non 100 milioni e passa come dicono, purtroppo bisogna accontentarsi di Boateng, che non mi piace assolutamente, ma non credo escluda 1 o 2 centrocampisti forti.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Lui è ancora nostro a luglio è li' in ritiro...



guarda che parlava di boateng con "anche lui", proprio perché nocerino ce l'abbiamo già.


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



Ma sono normali ?


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Poi ci si chiede perché serve un DS... sempre gli stessi nomi.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai raga ci servono 4 centrocampisti, siccome credo spenderemo qualcosa, ma non 100 milioni e passa come dicono, purtroppo bisogna accontentarsi di Boateng, che non mi piace assolutamente, ma non credo escluda 1 o 2 centrocampisti forti.



Questo ha fatto l'attaccante in Germania, mica il centrocampista! Ha detto che non ci vuole stare in mezzo al campo, è anarchico come Menez ma coi piedi è 20 volte peggio.


----------



## Butcher (16 Giugno 2015)

E no!


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



no ragazzi, non ci siamo. Se sono questi gli acquisti altro che mettere paura alla Juve.... Boateng è stra-finito! devo dire che i primi 2 anni mi piaceva un sacco come giocatore, poi conobbe la Satta...


----------



## folletto (16 Giugno 2015)

Questa proprio non volevo leggerla


----------



## pazzomania (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Questo ha fatto l'attaccante in Germania, mica il centrocampista! Ha detto che non ci vuole stare in mezzo al campo, è anarchico come Menez ma coi piedi è 20 volte peggio.



Dipende come vuol giocare Sinisa, magari davvero con il 4-2-3-1...


----------



## bmb (16 Giugno 2015)




----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dipende come vuol giocare Sinisa, magari davvero con il 4-2-3-1...



E dove lo metti Boa in questo caso, a destra o a sinistra di Galliani in tribuna???


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2015)

No grazie.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



comunque mi si è rovinato il pomeriggio, mi è preso un groppo in gola. uno mentre lavora si aspetta di leggere "kondogbia al milan" e si becca "boateng vicinissimo al milan", mamma mia, da paralisi immediata.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dipende come vuol giocare Sinisa, magari davvero con il 4-2-3-1...



Ma lo capisci che è INDECENTE????? Butta via tutti i palloni, pensa solo a tirare da tutte le posizioni! In una squadra sbilanciata in avanti poi vorresti uno che butta via ogni azione d'attacco? Tanto vale stendere il tappeto rosso agli avversari! Anche fosse il 4-2-3-1 dove lo metti? Sulla fascia? Non è un esterno, né un trequartista, è un cantante mancato.

Ma da uno che si auto nomina "Prince" che vi aspettate? Fa schifo come giocatore e fuori non fa altro che selfie, mezzo uomo fuori dal campo e finto giocatore in campo.

Piuttosto Bonera ci metto al suo posto, e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Iblahimovic (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



Siamo alle solite... Ma il miglior dirigente della terra quando va in pensione?


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

Questo lo hanno cacciato dallo Schalke. Dallo Schalke, è?!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

Bene , a 0 è sicuramente MOLTO MEGLIO di tutti i cessi di quest anno ... Perlomeno è un giocatore con le balls che gli fumano


----------



## robs91 (16 Giugno 2015)

Cioè mandi via Muntari e Essien perchè scarpari e bolliti e poi prendi Boateng per rimpiazzarli.Roba da neuro immediata.Se fosse vero non ci sarebbe nessuna giustificazione,punto.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo lo hanno cacciato dallo Schalke. Dallo Schalke, è?!



Un anno e mezzo è durato in un ambiente serio...


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



Galliani non capisci NULLA! Il peggiore sulla faccia della terra può pensare di riprendere questo qua. Nemmeno quando ha i soldi perde il vizio di andare a caccia di WC al costo zero


----------



## neversayconte (16 Giugno 2015)

Un ghanese per forza al milan deve starci.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , a 0 è sicuramente MOLTO MEGLIO di tutti i cessi di quest anno ... Perlomeno è un giocatore con le balls che gli fumano



Già, un vero uomo. Cacciato dallo shalke perché non si allena come si deve. È esattamente COME MUNTARI, non fa altro che tirare sullo spazio ogni palla che gli capita tra i piedi, anche se è a centrocampo. Piuttosto ci lascio Essien.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> *Ma lo capisci che è INDECENTE?????* Butta via tutti i palloni, pensa solo a tirare da tutte le posizioni! In una squadra sbilanciata in avanti poi vorresti uno che butta via ogni azione d'attacco? Tanto vale stendere il tappeto rosso agli avversari! Anche fosse il 4-2-3-1 dove lo metti? Sulla fascia? Non è un esterno, né un trequartista, è un cantante mancato.
> 
> Ma da uno che si auto nomina "Prince" che vi aspettate? Fa schifo come giocatore e fuori non fa altro che selfie, mezzo uomo fuori dal campo e finto giocatore in campo.
> 
> Piuttosto Bonera ci metto al suo posto, e ho detto tutto.



E lo vieni a dire a me????


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

Meglio un primavera


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2015)

No dai non scherziamo...qui parliamo di fare un Milan vincente e riprendi un Boateng bollito e spocchioso? Cioè piuttosto torniamo al Milan italiano low cost con Baselli e Josè Mauri...almeno son da sgrezzare ma hanno un futuro.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E lo vieni a dire a me????



Lo dico a tutto, lo tatuo a tutti se serve. Questo è LO SCHIFO, ci odiano in Germania per averglielo pure venduto a più di 10 milioni, lo hanno cacciato perché non faceva una sega in allenamento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2015)

A me va benissimo.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me va benissimo.



Questo è peggio di Guarin e montato il quadruplo, per di più è disciplinato quanto Muntari, cacciato perché fuori dal campo faceva sol oselfie e in allenamento non si impegnava.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Lo dico a tutto, lo tatuo a tutti se serve. Questo è LO SCHIFO, ci odiano in Germania per averglielo pure venduto a più di 10 milioni, lo hanno cacciato perché non faceva una sega in allenamento.



Io lo ritenevo uno scarsone pure quando qui faceva bene, direi che non ho sbagliato.

Come faccio spesso, cercavo solo di pensare ad una "spiegazione logica", non a dimostrare la bontà di un suo eventuale acquisto.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2015)

Per metterlo dove?
Parlate di centrocampista ma Boateng dalla trequarti non si vuole schiodare.
Come mi è caduto in basso... questo qui poteva diventare un fenomeno.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per metterlo dove?
> Parlate di centrocampista ma Boateng dalla trequarti non si vuole schiodare.
> Come mi è caduto in basso... questo qui poteva diventare un fenomeno.



No no, in Germania ha fatto solo il centravanti.


----------



## walter 22 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



Ma dai non scherziamo invece di buttare soldi nel cesso per lo stipendio di questo presunto calciatore che li diano in beneficenza almeno fanno un'opera di carità


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Giugno 2015)

Ne parla solo Pellegatti, o ha fatto lo scoop della vita o ha preso l'ennesima cantonata


----------



## Serginho (16 Giugno 2015)

QUesto ormai non fa il centrocampista da anni, è diventato un attaccante, ma dato che non si allena e non si impegna fa pena


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



Ho letto da fuori e mi è preso un colpo. Poi ho aperto la news e vedo Pellegatti. Meno male.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> No no, in Germania ha fatto solo il centravanti.



appunto più dietro della trequarti lui non ci va


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> appunto più dietro della trequarti lui non ci va



Non ci va neanche più sulla trequarti intendevo. E poi non si allena neanche, lo hanno sbattuto fuori perché fuori dal campo faceva solo selfie e in allenamento era uno scansafatiche.


----------



## smallball (16 Giugno 2015)

un buon panchinaro


----------



## Snake (16 Giugno 2015)

sconcertante che qualcuno lo voglia pure


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2015)

*MC smentisce e parla di semplice ipotesi di mercato.*


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> un buon panchinaro



A fare i selfie dalla panchina? Chi entra dalla panchina deve essere carico a mille, questo si allena pure male.


----------



## robs91 (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> No no, in Germania ha fatto solo il centravanti.



Contro il real ricordo che era stato schierato centrocampista.Ad ogni modo fa pena in qualsiasi ruolo lo metti.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *MC smentisce e parla di semplice ipotesi di mercato.*


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *MC smentisce e parla di semplice ipotesi di mercato.*



.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *MC smentisce e parla di semplice ipotesi di mercato.*



Suma regalaci per una volta una gioia e allontana quel pagliaccio a calci nel didietro


----------



## koti (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *MC smentisce e parla di semplice ipotesi di mercato.*


Vi prego, tutto ma non Boateng.


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *MC smentisce e parla di semplice ipotesi di mercato.*



Ho idea a chi sia venuta l' idea , tipo Galliani .


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Contro il real ricordo che era stato schierato centrocampista.Ad ogni modo fa pena in qualsiasi ruolo lo metti.



Perché erano disperati e dovevano segnare, quindi hanno riempito la formazione di attaccanti.


----------



## robs91 (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *MC smentisce e parla di semplice ipotesi di mercato.*



Ma non dovrebbe esistere nemmeno l'ipotesi.


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

.

E va bè adesso non esageriamo...Bonera puo' guardarsele solo a casa le partite, Boa merita almeno la tribuna anzi al massimo la tribuna....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *MC smentisce e parla di semplice ipotesi di mercato.*





robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma non dovrebbe esistere nemmeno l'ipotesi.



.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E va bè adesso non esageriamo...Bonera puo' guardarsele solo a casa le partite, Boa merita almeno la tribuna anzi al massimo la tribuna....



Almeno Bonera, per quanto sia orrendo, si allena, questo non fa neanche quello! Per me è il DISGUSTO un tipo di giocatore così, perché chi prende milioni e non si prende nemmeno la briga di farsi il deretano ogni giorno agli allenamenti merita solo di fallire economicamente e finire in mezzo alla strada.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *MC smentisce e parla di semplice ipotesi di mercato.*



E' già gravissimo che sia solo un'ipotesi.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2015)

Gli vomito in faccia se torna veramente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Giugno 2015)

Ottimo,
ora mi aspetto anche il ritorno di Cassano, Pato e Robinho,
tra l'altro se non erro sono tutti parametri 0, vai condor...


----------



## Gianni23 (16 Giugno 2015)

Si, dai, riprendiamo anche Pirlo e rifacciamo il milan 2011!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ottimo,
> ora mi aspetto anche il ritorno di Cassano, Pato e Robinho,
> tra l'altro se non erro sono tutti parametri 0, vai condor...




Ci manca Urby


----------



## Snake (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicinissima*



Mio Dio


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicinissima*



va be la gazza e pellegatti come inaffidabilita' sono al top quindi tranquilli


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicinissima*



Niente, la volpe per il pelo ma non il vizio.. sto condom si sta confermando un incapace.. ma quando lo mandano via?


----------



## ACM_Dennis (16 Giugno 2015)

Mi tranquilizza il fatto che c'è un certo Sinisa in panchina


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



E' probabile che abbiano rilanciato le dichiarazioni di Pellegatti, spero.


----------



## bmb (16 Giugno 2015)

La Nargi, la Satta. Stiamo tornando il centro internazionale della faiga, oltre che del futbòl.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> La Nargi, la Satta. Stiamo tornando il centro internazionale della faiga, oltre che del futbòl.


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

ormai mi aspetto anche il ritorno di pato..che avrebbe anche piu' senso


----------



## Dapone (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Ma che ci viene a fare? E soprattutto da montato quale è che ingaggio pretenderà?


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Dedicato a tutti quelli che parlano ancora del Gallo , dove siete ?  .


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Per la panchina va bene.


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*




Perchè, perchè?!?


----------



## Lucrat3S (16 Giugno 2015)

La prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente leggendo questa discussione è la faccia di Crudeli "BOA BOA TENG TENG!"
Riguardo al suo eventuale ritorno penso che a parametro zero con un ingaggio ridotto possa essere utile, con Sinisa penso non ci siano problemi sull'impegno in allenamento e in campo.
Un altro ricordo: Lecce-Milan 3-4


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2015)

> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Lo schifo proprio.
Si sa, il condor predilige le carcasse...


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

eh ma galliani coi soldiHH!!1111!!


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)




----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Questo è l'apoteosi dei giocatori che Mihajlovic odia! le fighette che si credono chissà chi e non si impegnano mai. Se non lo uccide appena arriva a Milanello c'è da gridare allo scandalo.

Non voleva neanche Eto'o perché non voleva pensionati che vengono in Italia a svernare senza correre e vorrebbe Boateng?


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> ormai mi aspetto anche il ritorno di pato..che avrebbe anche piu' senso



Ecco ci manca giusto Pato poi veramente siamo al ridicolo..... Comunque se arriva Ibra, che comprassero anche Chiarugi frega niente l'importante è Zlatan...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

Questo con Sinisa si prende le sberle in faccia ad ogni allenamento ... Voglio vedere se tornerà con umiltà ... Il primo anno indubbiamente ha giocato bene ... Poi solo selfie e tatuaggi


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Ma dai, ma che roba è? Ma che progetto sportivo è mai questo? 

Comunque se firma, ditemi voi Suma che giornalista è...


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Lucrat3S ha scritto:


> La prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente leggendo questa discussione è la faccia di Crudeli "BOA BOA TENG TENG!"
> Riguardo al suo eventuale ritorno penso che a parametro zero con un ingaggio ridotto possa essere utile, con Sinisa penso non ci siano problemi sull'impegno in allenamento e in campo.
> Un altro ricordo: Lecce-Milan 3-4



Mourinho non sarebbe capace di farlo lavorare, ho detto tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Preso a ZERO EURO con un ingaggio contenuto e un contratto di massimo 2 anni può anche andare bene..ma deve ritornare il Boateng cattivo e voglioso del primo anno non la fighetta impomatata e col 10 sulle spalle..

Ripeto, non lo vorrei ma a zero è decisamente meglio che Poli, montari, Essien e via disc*orrendo*..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Per me va bene,mi fa più schifo vedere la maglia del Milan indossata a montolivo....
Almeno di di boa ho dei bei ricordi..


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Galliani è veramente il peggiore  inizio ad aver paura


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Preso a ZERO EURO con un ingaggio contenuto e un contratto di massimo 2 anni può anche andare bene..ma deve ritornare il Boateng cattivo e voglioso del primo anno non la fighetta impomatata e col 10 sulle spalle..
> 
> Ripeto, non lo vorrei ma a zero è decisamente meglio che Poli, montari, Essien e via disc*orrendo*..



Poli al confronto è Gattuso per impegno.

Boateng ha fatto solo l'attaccante negli ultimi tre anni, già al Milan diceva di sentirsi un trequartista/attaccante e non un centrocampista.

Basta con il "Se torna quello di", Boateng ha fatto schifo prima e dopo quell'annata al milan, escluso il mondiale perché doveva mettersi in mostra.

A noi serve gente disciplinata, non gli anarchici! Questo è come Menez, ma senza cognizione dell'uso dei piedi!


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> eh ma galliani coi soldiHH!!1111!!



Eh con i soldi è sempre il solito somaro!


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Stipendio a un milione per un anno. queste condizioni lo proverei.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



A questo punto ESIGO thiago silva anche.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Stipendio a un milione per un anno. queste condizioni lo proverei.



Questo di stipendio meriterebbe calci sulle gengive per quello che ha rubato finora, uno così doveva fare il cantante rap, non il giocatore di calcio.


----------



## Lucrat3S (16 Giugno 2015)

E perchè no Nocerino?


----------



## nimloth (16 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo con Sinisa si prende le sberle in faccia ad ogni allenamento ... Voglio vedere se tornerà con umiltà ... Il primo anno indubbiamente ha giocato bene ... Poi solo selfie e tatuaggi



se fosse anche vero, penso che abbiano chiesto un minimo di parere a Sinisa...
o comprano giocatori così... a caso ?!


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Lucrat3S ha scritto:


> E perchè no Nocerino?



Ripeto Nocerino è già nostro l'8 luglio sarà lì al raduno.....


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Bee ha messo Nelio Lucas come cane da guardia.. "Oh mi raccomando Nelio con Galliani".. e niente continua ha fare le solite gallianate..Bee prendi la maggioranza manda questo soggetto sulla luna


----------



## Lucrat3S (16 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ripeto Nocerino è già nostro l'8 luglio sarà lì al raduno.....



non mi ricordavo, ma a questo punto non so se essere contento o no


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bee ha messo Nelio Lucas come cane da guardia.. "Oh mi raccomando Nelio con Galliani".. e niente continua ha fare le solite gallianate..Bee prendi la maggioranza manda questo soggetto sulla luna



Spero che stasera il serbo sventi questa follia .


----------



## robs91 (16 Giugno 2015)

Si ricomincia con il "è meglio di Muntari,Poli etc"......e vabbè non cambia mai niente.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Lucrat3S ha scritto:


> non mi ricordavo, ma a questo punto non so se essere contento o no



Se sei contento allora sei interista.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia con il "è meglio di Muntari,Poli etc"......e vabbè non cambia mai niente.



Appunto. Prendere un cesso per uno che è leggermente più cesso non cambia che sia un CESSO.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia... su twitter c'è già una selva di ragazzette in calore


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2015)

A sto punto andiamo a riprendere anche emanuelson no? 

Comunque a me in realtà non dispiace come giocatore, in un buon contesto non è male.


----------



## Butcher (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Spero che Miha si opponga!
Questo deve stare alla larga dal Milan!


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A sto punto andiamo a riprendere anche emanuelson no?
> 
> Comunque a me in realtà non dispiace come giocatore, in un buon contesto non è male.



Era un buon giocatore prima della Satta, poi mamma mia che Dio ce ne scampi....


----------



## Lucrat3S (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se sei contento allora sei interista.



Allora ho deciso: non sono contento.


----------



## Brain84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Se deve proprio venire, spero ritrovi la verve realizzativa che aveva quando appunto c'era Ibra....magari è un indizio


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A sto punto andiamo a riprendere anche emanuelson no?
> 
> Comunque a me in realtà non dispiace come giocatore, *in un buon contesto* non è male.



Sul palco di un rapper brasiliano. Uno che si allena da schifo, pensa solo a farsi foto, che butta 30 palloni a partita e si crede un fenomeno. Per sto comportamento hanno spalato giustamente vomito su Pato per tutto il Brasile.


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me sarebbe un bel colpo!!! Non capisco cosa abbiate da lamentarvi con Galliani dopo tutte le vittorie che ci ha regalato e dopo che ci ha preso Martinez e ha nel mirino anche giocatori del calibro di Ibra o Arda Turan


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se deve proprio venire, spero ritrovi la verve realizzativa che aveva quando appunto c'era Ibra....magari è un indizio



Anche l'anno dopo c'era Ibra, ha fatto schifo lo stesso e quando non ha fatto schifo ha fatto infermeria. Si fece più di mezza stagione infortunato. Le sue ossa fanno più schifo dei suoi piedi.


----------



## markjordan (16 Giugno 2015)

a gratis ok
io ho bei ricordi, con sinisa o si impegna o e' out , 0 preoccupazioni


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarebbe un bel colpo!!! Non capisco cosa abbiate da lamentarvi con Galliani dopo tutte le vittorie che ci ha regalato e dopo che ci ha preso Martinez e ha nel mirino anche giocatori del calibro di Ibra o Arda Turan



Stai scherzando spero?


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2015)

Pare che il Condom stia prendendo Boateng per convincere Muntari a restare 
Resta con noi, o Sulley resta con noi, resta con noooooiiii, o Sulley resta con nooooiii


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarebbe un bel colpo!!! Non capisco cosa abbiate da lamentarvi con Galliani dopo tutte le vittorie che ci ha regalato e dopo che ci ha preso Martinez e ha nel mirino anche giocatori del calibro di Ibra o Arda Turan


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> a gratis ok
> io ho bei ricordi, con sinisa o si impegna o e' out , 0 preoccupazioni



A gratis non esiste. 
Devi comunque sprecare soldi per lo stipendio e sprechi un posto per un calciatore vero


----------



## Brain84 (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno dopo c'era Ibra, ha fatto schifo lo stesso e quando non ha fatto schifo ha fatto infermeria. Si fece più di mezza stagione infortunato. Le sue ossa fanno più schifo dei suoi piedi.



A me basta che faccia bene entrando da riserva, il resto mi importa poco..non lo voglio certo titolare. Come riserva ad un prezzo accettabile, non lo schiferei. Se la testa gira, i suoi piedi girano e molto bene


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarebbe un bel colpo!!! Non capisco cosa abbiate da lamentarvi con Galliani dopo tutte le vittorie che ci ha regalato e dopo che ci ha preso Martinez e ha nel mirino anche giocatori del calibro di Ibra o Arda Turan



Ok, sei interista. Uno che si allena da schifo, si crede Maradona, vuole giocare come e dove vuole lui e non passa mai la palla e butta più palloni fuori dallo stadio che nello specchio della porta lo consideri un gran bel colpo? Poli al confronto è un fenomeno, almeno non fa quello che non è capace di fare e non crede di essere ciò che non è.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> A me basta che faccia bene entrando da riserva, il resto mi importa poco..non lo voglio certo titolare. Come riserva ad un prezzo accettabile, non lo schiferei. Se la testa gira, i suoi piedi girano e molto bene



Riserva? Si crede Ronaldinho, si lamenterebbe pure lì! E poi per cosa? Il centrocampista non lo vuole fare, vuole fare l'attaccante!


----------



## Victorss (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno dopo c'era Ibra, ha fatto schifo lo stesso e quando non ha fatto schifo ha fatto infermeria. Si fece più di mezza stagione infortunato. Le sue ossa fanno più schifo dei suoi piedi.



Va bene abbiam capito che ti fa schifo è 
Comunque come panchinaro e con uno stipendio basso lo proverei. Come panchinaro però è.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Va bene abbiam capito che ti fa schifo è
> Comunque come panchinaro e con uno stipendio basso lo proverei. Come panchinaro però è.



Attaccante di riserva? Questo qua? Io ero un suo grandissimo sostenitore il primo anno, poi mi sono accorto quanto anarchico fosse e per di più montato!


----------



## malos (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Io ci ho provato in questi giorni a non detestare Galliani, a dargli un po' di fiducia. Speravo avessero ragione e io torto quelli che dicevano ehhhh ma con i soldi... Ci ho provato ma adesso basta.
Le cose sono due, o non ci sono soldi ma lo stesso non ti riprendi questo per mille ragioni, o Galliani è un incompetente senza speranza. E mi sono tenuto per non esagerare.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2015)

4 giocatori in croce conosce sto cancro di Condor... 4 giocatori in croce!!!!!!!!!!!
Credo non conosca manco Kondogbia e quando gli chiederanno un difensore top tra Godin e Hummels lui sceglierà Criscito.
4 giocatori in croce...sto somaro...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*




Sono indeciso. Qualitativamente ci puo anche stare in una buona rosa, al momento e sicuramente un miglioramento.
Pero se non sbaglio lui anni fa era si era opposto a giocare da mezzala, come trequartista non ci serve minimamente, solo incaso del arrivo di Ibra avrebbe un minimo senso.

Poi ci sono diversi dubbi sulla tenuta fisica e il suo comportamento.
Boh, con un ingaggio non elevato(attenti al Condor) e Ibra ci puo stare. Senza Ibra e pressoche inutile.


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 4 giocatori in croce conosce sto cancro di Condor... 4 giocatori in croce!!!!!!!!!!!
> Credo non conosca manco Kondogbia e quando gli chiederanno un difensore top tra Godin e Hummels lui sceglierà Criscito.
> 4 giocatori in croce...sto somaro...



Per una volta ti quoto tutta la vita .


----------



## Snake (16 Giugno 2015)

basterebbe vedere il suo profilo su instagram per rendersi conto che trattasi di tutto tranne che di un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Giugno 2015)

La Satta avrà telefonato direttamente a Silvio...e noi conosciamo tutti le passioni del Bresidente....


----------



## Tic (16 Giugno 2015)

Questo con Miha dura 2 settimane


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Preparato da tempo al suo ritorno, che non è certo una novità dell'ultima ora.
Verrebbe comunque a fare la riserva.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2015)

Immagino che per lui l'ufficialità arriverà velocemente


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

Ricordiamoci anche la patetica farsa sul razzismo messa in piedi solo per andarsene. Alla larga.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Immagino che per lui l'ufficialità arriverà velocemente



Scontato!!! Perchè perdere tempo a cercare qualche giocatore vero...


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma il senso??? perché.......



Non comprare Kondogbia..


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Questo con Miha dura 2 settimane



Solo se Miha si prende la febbre e arriva dopo 2 settimane al ritiro.


----------



## koti (16 Giugno 2015)

Non ha senso prenderlo neanche per la panchina: di trequartisti, mezzepunte, esterni ne abbiamo un'infinita. La mezz'ala non la fa. Cosa ce ne facciamo? 

Io sto sperando fortemente che sia la solita sparata a caso di Pellegatti.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Solo se Miha si prende la febbre e arriva dopo 2 settimane al ritiro.



dura dall'annuncio al primo giorno di ritiro, il giorno dopo è già fuori rosa.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Giugno 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Immagino che per lui l'ufficialità arriverà velocemente


----------



## vota DC (16 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di dio, ci manca solo questo, lo voglio vedere in allenamento con Miha........



Magari lo prendono apposta per dare un esempio.


----------



## Giangy (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.


Sempre meglio di Montolivo, Essien, Muntari, Poli... però non vorrei che questa operazione eslcude fuori dai giochi Kondogbia, con Ibra può sempre dimostrare qualcosa Boateng, ma come testa meglio non parlare


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

A Centrocampo Nocerino, Jose Mauri, Kondogbia, Boateng trequartista e in attacco Ibra-Martinez. Boh, poi in qualche modo daremo spazio anche a Niang, se lo merita.


----------



## markjordan (16 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non comprare Kondogbia..


arriva giovedi'

avra' gia' venduto honda


----------



## robs91 (16 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> A Centrocampo Nocerino, Jose Mauri, Kondogbia, Boateng trequartista e in attacco Ibra-Martinez. Boh, poi in qualche modo daremo spazio anche a Niang, se lo merita.



dai sei un troll.


----------



## Giangy (16 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> arriva giovedi'
> 
> avra' gia' venduto honda


Vedo più un Cerci che va via, anche perché è cercato dal Torino


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2015)

Comunque è un favore al procuratore.... dobbiamo portare a Milanello Osvaldo e Carvajal


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.


 Cosa? Cosa? A pelle vi dico: delusione pressoché totale. Dopo l arrivo di Bee, i (presunti) dollari, il voltare pagina, il ricostruire, mentre siamo in attesa di top player o potenziali tali...arriva la sorpresina : il parametro zero / ritorno non voluto di un ex / testa calda. 3 in 1! Complimenti Gallinaccio maledetto. Avete presente quando si prende un giocatore in forma? Ecco lui è l opposto, ha tutte le carte in regola per fare male. Niente 'sto milan non si riesce a sbloccare. Se Kondogbia non arriva si mette male..in generale


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*



Follia assoluta,non c'è una buona ragione per fare una cosa del genere. Bee,devi dare una bella tirata al guinzaglio...
E se non viene Kondo....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Giugno 2015)

Parlando seriamente, magari lo fanno firmare e poi lo girano in prestito al Genoa di turno,
come affermato da altri potrebbe anche essere la tassa per qualche acquisto, chi altri cura il suo procuratore?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2015)

È un cesso con la ci maiuscola, voglio confidare che non venga nemmeno preso in considerazione nella ricostruzione della squadra.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2015)

Vergognoso.

Vergognoso.


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

Io non li sopporto più questi!! Devono smetterla di prenderci per i fondelli!!

[MENTION=1108]mark[/MENTION] le parole censurate devi cambiarle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp8gN377Lwg


----------



## Dany20 (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*


Al posto dei ganesi ci puo stare ma deve essere affiancato da un top player. Speriamo in Kondogbia.


----------



## Sanchez (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma stiamo facendo sul serio? 


Altro che Kondogbia, Modric e l'universo, andiamo ancora appresso a Boateng


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Al posto dei ganesi ci puo stare ma deve essere affiancato da un top player. Speriamo in Kondogbia.



Fa solo la riserva. Non c'è più Muntari? C'è Boateng. 
Tutto qui.

I titolari saranno altri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Giugno 2015)

Orrore


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2015)

Torna Prince !!!


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fa solo la riserva. Non c'è più Muntari? C'è Boateng.
> Tutto qui.
> 
> I titolari saranno altri.



basta che i "titolari" arrivino sul serio con dormolivo boateng poli e nocerino non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## koti (16 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fa solo la riserva. Non c'è più Muntari? C'è Boateng.
> Tutto qui.
> 
> I titolari saranno altri.


Boateng più indietro della trequarti non ci vuole giocare, e li ci sono già Honda e Bonaventura.


----------



## Tizio (16 Giugno 2015)

Spero nel suo ritorno. In un Milan forte e funzionante, sarebbe un'ottimo giocatore di contorno. Altro che El Shaarawy, Pazzini e pippe varie.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Spero nel suo ritorno. In un Milan forte e funzionante, sarebbe un'ottimo giocatore di contorno. Altro che El Shaarawy, Pazzini e pippe varie.



certo, abbiamo bisogno di gente che viene licenziata per problemi caratteriali


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

L'unico buon motivo del suo ritorno è lei 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unico buon motivo del suo ritorno è lei
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



trattativa fortemente voluta dal presidente


----------



## Patryipe (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma chi lo vuole 'sto pippone?


----------



## The P (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



pazzesco 

Cmq la verità su boateng l'ha scritta questo utente su twitter (è un utento come tutti noi che non conosco non un giornalista eh!):

Vedi l'allegato 1047


----------



## Petrecte (16 Giugno 2015)

Ti pareva se il geometra non piazza uno dei suoi colpi aggratis .....mah ..... sempre più deluso .....


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo con Sinisa si prende le sberle in faccia ad ogni allenamento ... Voglio vedere se tornerà con umiltà ... Il primo anno indubbiamente ha giocato bene ... Poi solo selfie e tatuaggi



È anche lui un uomo di Ibra, la squadra (allenatore incluso) la sta facendo lui o quasi


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*


.


----------



## forzaplus44 (16 Giugno 2015)

se è il boateng del primo anno ben venga altrimenti pussa via!!


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Boateng più indietro della trequarti non ci vuole giocare, e li ci sono già Honda e Bonaventura.



O gioca dietro o si attacca.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Giugno 2015)

Per carità!! Non lo voglio vedere neanche in fotografia.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> O gioca dietro o si attacca.



Lui si attacca volentieri a prendere lo stipendio per stare in tribuna.


----------



## Tic (16 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Boateng più indietro della trequarti non ci vuole giocare, e li ci sono già Honda e Bonaventura.



Ma Jack è un esterno da 4-4-2, trequartista proprio no, cc in un centrocampo a 3 magari


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

ma quindi fatemi capire, son le 19.40 e per oggi ancora nessuna notizia ne su Kondogbia, su Martinez, su Ibra (almeno per ora) ne su nessun'altro giocatore... l'unica notizia è che stiamo per prendere Boateng a zero... le altre trattative nuovamente rinviate dunque? ma per il 31 agosto riusciamo a prendere un giocatore di livello?


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2015)

EdoCrn è Edoardo Crnjar, un altro agente. 

Speriamo resti solo un'ipotesi!


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Boateng, trattativa in corso in queste ore e secondo indiscrezioni firma vicina*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Stipendio a un milione per un anno. queste condizioni lo proverei.



Quoto. Non avremmo nulla da perdere.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> EdoCrn è Edoardo Crnjar, un altro agente.
> 
> Speriamo resti solo un'ipotesi!



Galliani + procuratori = danni assicurati


----------



## Jaqen (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> EdoCrn è Edoardo Crnjar, un altro agente.
> 
> Speriamo resti solo un'ipotesi!



Che disastro..


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

*L'agente di Boateng:"Stiamo cercando soluzioni gradite al giocatore. Ed il Milan può essere una di queste".*


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che disastro..



.



> L'agente di Boateng:"Stiamo cercando soluzioni gradite al giocatore. Ed il Milan può essere una di queste".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Boateng:"Stiamo cercando soluzioni gradite al giocatore. Ed il Milan può essere una di queste".*


Sicuramente lui vorrebbe tornare, ma a Milanello non lo vuole nessuno. Stai alla larga scarsone montato.


----------



## neversayconte (16 Giugno 2015)

é una voce di mercato messa in giro dal suo procuratore. tutto qui. neanche con il binocolo vedrà il centro sportivo di milanello.


----------



## cris (16 Giugno 2015)

per me puo stare dove è


----------



## Love (16 Giugno 2015)

speriamo rinsaviscano prima di concludere...e cmq se arriva è confermato il 4312


----------



## Djici (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Boateng:"Stiamo cercando soluzioni gradite al giocatore. Ed il Milan può essere una di queste".*



Questo lo riprenderei solo se prendesse massimo 2 mln... ma proprio come massimo.
Ma Galliani sperpera... e regala...


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Boateng:"Stiamo cercando soluzioni gradite al giocatore. Ed il Milan può essere una di queste".*



Stiamo rincorrendo Martinez, kondogbia e Ibra da 2 settimane e il più vicino è Boateng tutto in un sol giorno


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2015)

perchè non richiamare anche robinho, pato e t. silva cosi facciamo l'ossatura della squadra dell'anno dello scudetto?


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Boateng:"Stiamo cercando soluzioni gradite al giocatore. Ed il Milan può essere una di queste".*



E lo sapevo io che alla fine questo si sarebbe ripresentato ai cancelli Milanello...


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ricordo che tutti non lo volevano più nel 2013, e lo criticavano ed insultavano, volendo e pregando per la sua cessione. Poi segnò una doppietta al PSV in Champions League, ed ecco quindi che la situazione si rivoltò completamente e chiunque lo elogiava. Andò via dal Milan che il 99% dei milanisti era triste per non averlo più in squadra. Mi pare incredibile ed abbastanza ridicolo come l'opinione pubblica possa quasi dal nulla, da un momento all'altro stravolgersi totalmente, così come niente fosse. A me il Boa ha lasciato solo ed esclusivamente bei ricordi: lo scudetto, la supercoppa italiana, la tripletta di rimonta nella partita contro il Lecce, la stessa doppietta in Champions... E tanto altro. Non so a voi... Verrebbe a costo zero e secondo me sarebbe un buon colpo.


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Stiamo rincorrendo Martinez, kondogbia e Ibra da 2 settimane e il più vicino è Boateng tutto in un sol giorno



Martinez avrà la nove ed è praticamente come ufficiale.


----------



## Reblanck (16 Giugno 2015)

Bidone e rotto !


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Boateng:"Stiamo cercando soluzioni gradite al giocatore. Ed il Milan può essere una di queste".*



Non ricadiamo negli stessi errori per favore.

"Zaccardo ci sta al posto di Mesbah"
"Muntari ci sta, a centrocampo siamo in pochi... se ritorna quello dell'Udinese..."
"Il rinnovi di Bonera? Ma sì ragazzi, mica possiamo comprare 10 difensori... non giocherà mai, tanto"
"Bocchetti è un buon giocatore, deve solo fare il tappabuchi... e se ritorna quello di Genoaaaa"

Insomma, lo sappiamo com'è la storia. Bisogna comprare giocatori utili, anche se dovessero fare le riserve. Inutile prendere giocatori tanto per fare le operazioni revival, che poi tolgono spazi ad altri acquisti. Io tra Boateng e un Rigoni, mi piglio tutta la vita Rigoni mannaggia la miseria...


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Giugno 2015)

A me piace KPB in piu a costo 0 e un ingaggio contenuto ma non so si sia ancora un giocatore di calcio.. sicuramente la ultima parola per Sinisa


----------



## Dapone (16 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che tutti non lo volevano più nel 2013, e lo criticavano ed insultavano, volendo e pregando per la sua cessione. Poi segnò una doppietta al PSV in Champions League, ed ecco quindi che la situazione si rivoltò completamente e chiunque lo elogiava. Andò via dal Milan che il 99% dei milanisti era triste&#55357;&#56866; per non averlo più in squadra. Mi pare incredibile ed abbastanza ridicolo come l'opinione pubblica possa quasi dal nulla, da un momento all'altro stravolgersi totalmente, così come niente fosse. A me il Boa ha lasciato solo ed esclusivamente bei ricordi: lo scudetto, la supercoppa italiana, la tripletta di rimonta nella partita contro il Lecce, la stessa doppietta in Champions... E tanto altro. Non so a voi... Verrebbe a costo zero e secondo me sarebbe un buon colpo.



io ho ringraziato il cielo quando è andato via. 
ero uno dei suoi sostenitori all'inizio. 
però vedendo l'atteggiamento da montato che ha assunto, preferisco non vederlo più dalle parti di milanello.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Boateng:"Stiamo cercando soluzioni gradite al giocatore. Ed il Milan può essere una di queste".*



Via, ma sitamo parlando di un giocatore che è stato licenziato dallo Schalke. Licenziato.
Con tutto il rispetto per le opinioni di ciascuno, non capisco come si possa rimpiangerlo. Io rimpiango più Giunti o Vogel. Almeno erano professionisti seri e onesti mestieranti.
Questo è un bulletto che si crede Maradona. Una delle prime regole per tornare grandi è liberarci da questi personaggi.
La sua cessione, assieme a quella di Balotelli, è stata una delle poche mosse buone di mercato degli ultimi 10 anni...


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *


----------



## Iblahimovic (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *



assurdo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *


Perder tempo dietro a sto qua è assurdo. Roba da malati mentali.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *



Ma dai, non ho parole. Galliani ha veramente la segatura nel cervello


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *



Lasciamo solo perdere per favore, questo viene da noi solo per mangiare lo stipendio.


----------



## Dexter (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *



Sarebbe assurdo, le ultime sue apparizioni a San Siro è stato fischiatissimo fra l'altro. Giocatore inutile, tatticamente indecente, avanti con l'età e con ingaggio importante.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *



Il ritorno del grande Milan cit. Qua ci stanno prendendo tutti in giro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Giugno 2015)

ahaha, mai, mai un acquisto semplice.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

ah quindi se torna dovremo pure pagare lo shalke??? non ho parole... certo che galliani le critiche se le va proprio a cercare... sta facendo il possibile x farsi detestare


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

Nessuno si prende in giro. Il Milan deve tornare grande e ha praticamente comprato un fuoriclasse come Martinez. Io di Boa mi ricordo solo bei momenti... Ad esempio quando segnò il bellissimo goal, sempre in CL, con l'Arsenal.


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ho appena scoperto, guardando sulla pagina ufficiale di Boateng di Facebook, che qualcuno oltre a me che ricorda tutti quei bei momenti che ci ha regalato il Boa, esiste. Menomale... Bah, non capisco cosa abbiate da deprimervi così


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *



pietà, ma a cosa ci serve un cesso simile ? 
prende uno sproposito e non è più il giocatore visto il primo anno di milan.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Giugno 2015)

Media voto del Kicker per la Bundes: 
2014/15: *4,50*
2013/14: *3,50*


(i voti tedeschi vanno dal 1 al 6, il peggior voto possibile)


----------



## Sotiris (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *



mi contengo per rispetto del forum.
pure da pagare??
se prendono Boateng fanno una figura orrenda a livello mondiale, il Milan del "nuovo" corso che torna a riprendere uno scarto (dello Schalke per di più) che ha smesso di giocare a calcio, di fatto.
io non posso credere una cosa del genere. non posso. non posso. e non posso.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *


Dovremmo pure pagare lo Schalke


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma a che pro?


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Martinez avrà la nove ed è praticamente come ufficiale.



quasi ufficiale ma finchè non ci sono le visite mediche non è ufficiale e Boateng potrebbe diventare il primo acquisto veramente ufficiale.


----------



## Dapone (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *



quindi avrà pure un costo.
soldi che sicuramente saranno ben felici di spendere.

prego perché non venga.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Nessuno si prende in giro. Il Milan deve tornare grande e ha praticamente comprato un fuoriclasse come Martinez. Io di Boa mi ricordo solo bei momenti... Ad esempio quando segnò il bellissimo goal, sempre in CL, con l'Arsenal.


Una serie di buone partite la prima stagione, la seconda una schifezza se non per qualche fiammata come quelle che tu ricordi. La terza non ne parliamo, livelli bassissimi.
Per carità.


----------



## Tahva (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *


Fino alla settimana scorsa si parlava di Boateng destinato agli USA.
AGLI USA.
Cioè, un ex calciatore.
Ora se lo deve prendere il Milan. Andiamo bene.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *



Pensavo fosse a zero.
Allora é da pazzi solo pensarla una trattativa.A Monaco devi andare condorrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2015)

Ex giocatore, beve fuma e non si allena con intensità. Ma dove vuole andare?


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Giugno 2015)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Fino alla settimana scorsa si parlava di Boateng destinato agli USA.
> AGLI USA.
> Cioè, un ex calciatore.
> Ora se lo deve prendere il Milan. Andiamo bene.


 Se è vero che questa volta c'è un grande budget per il mercato è notevolmente più vergognoso. Chi sano di mente andrebbe a prendere cessi/ex giocatori con 100mln in tasca ?? Uno qualsiasi di noi li userebbe meglio. Le cose sono due : la Gallina è un incapace senza se e senza ma, oppure il budget non è affatto di 80-100 mln. Ma anche così la gestione sarebbe scellerata: Hai (mettiamo) 50mln e ne "butti" 35 su un solo giocatore (tra l altro una punta) quando hai da ricostruire quasi tutta la squadra?


----------



## Schism75 (16 Giugno 2015)

Siamo semplicemente dei ridicoli, mi dispiace. É impensabile ricostruire basandosi sul passato remoto. Stiamo facendo la squadra del 2011/2012 in pratica. Richiamiamo Nesta, zambrotta e Pato e siamo al completo. Perfetto. La grande rinascita.


----------



## Tizio (16 Giugno 2015)

Boateng nei suoi 3 anni al Milan si è dimostrato più milanista di Inzaghi nel suo anno da allenatore.

Ti prego Galliani, riportacelo.


----------



## gabuz (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *



Spero proprio di no, sarebbe folle. Ripartiamo da chi ha mentalità vincente prego...


----------



## Dapone (16 Giugno 2015)

a sto punto mi tengo muntari


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Giugno 2015)

Questo viene a prendere calci nel sedere da Sinisa


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> a sto punto mi tengo muntari



è destino che noi dobbiamo avere 2 gemelcessi ghanesi in squadra.  
partito essien, torna boateng


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Giugno 2015)




----------



## drzvago (16 Giugno 2015)

non ho parole ma perchè i milioni in realtà non esistono ? non ho spiegazioni


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *




.


----------



## robs91 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boateng è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke. Il giocatore è stato solo allontanato dal club, ma non è stato licenziato. Il Milan, che vorrebbe riprenderlo, cercherà di trovare una soluzione con il club tedesco. Sono da verificare anche le condizioni fisiche del giocatore. *



Mi dispiace, ma una squadra che cerca di riprendersi uno scarto dello Schalke non ha un progetto vincente.


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2015)

ma non è che qua ce la stanno menando con Ibra, JM e Kondogbia, e poi va a finire che i grandi nomi sfumano, e noi prendiamo i soliti parametri zero, o giocatori finiti in esubero come Boateng??
no, sapete, perchè con questi qua non è che c'è mai da fidarsi!


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: per Boateng si valuteranno le condizioni fisiche ed economiche e poi si attenderà il via libera di Mihajlovic. Attualmente è un'idea.*


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio conferma: Milan interessato a Boateng ma prima vanno valutati gli aspetti contrattuali (come detto, il giocatore è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke) le condizioni fisiche e se Mihajlovic lo vuole.*


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Boateng si valuteranno le condizioni fisiche ed economiche e poi si attenderà il via libera di Mihajlovic. Attualmente è un'idea.*



Dopo il primo flop per ibra questa per me é


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Boateng si valuteranno le condizioni fisiche ed economiche e poi si attenderà il via libera di Mihajlovic. Attualmente è un'idea.*



se l'ultima parola è di sinisa, allora penso che lo boccerà senza problemi. 

non se ne fa nulla di quel tamarro.


----------



## bmb (17 Giugno 2015)

Oltre alle condizioni fisiche direi che bisogna valutare anche quelle mentali.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Milan interessato a Boateng ma prima vanno valutati gli aspetti contrattuali (come detto, il giocatore è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke) le condizioni fisiche e se Mihajlovic lo vuole.*



Non ci posso credere che nel 2015 questi valutano ancora il ritorno di Boateng,uno che ha fatto benissimo il primo anno (mi ricordo che mi piaceva molto) e poi è andato sempre più a calare,il tutto condito dal fatto che è uno scansafatiche.Ma che progetto hanno?  Spero nel no dell'allenatore.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Milan interessato a Boateng ma prima vanno valutati gli aspetti contrattuali (come detto, il giocatore è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke) le condizioni fisiche e se Mihajlovic lo vuole.*



Comunque quel maledetto di Pastorello è quell'altro agente dal nome strano si sono messi a retwittare dei tweet di alcuni tifosi che chiedevano il ritorno di Boateng...


----------



## Aragorn (17 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Oltre alle condizioni fisiche direi che bisogna valutare anche quelle mentali.



Oltre alle sue controllerei anche quelle dei nostri operatori di mercato.


----------



## cris (17 Giugno 2015)

a me da noia solo guardarlo in faccia, dai su, è un montato


----------



## bmb (17 Giugno 2015)

Inoltre, avrebbe un minimo di senso (ma proprio un minimo) con Ibra. Senza è qualcosa di illogico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Poli al confronto è Gattuso per impegno.
> 
> Boateng ha fatto solo l'attaccante negli ultimi tre anni, già al Milan diceva di sentirsi un trequartista/attaccante e non un centrocampista.
> 
> ...



Si ma se arriva lo fa a zero e con ingaggio normale..non credo possa fare peggio di Muntari o Essien e se fa schifo lo si imbarca subito..alla fine non è che possiamo pensare di andare a prendere 11 fenomeni tutti in un'estate..
Poi per carità, io dovessi scegliere non lo riprenderei ma capisco anche che se si spendono cifre importanti per certi reparti poi qualche compromesso va fatto..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Milan interessato a Boateng ma prima vanno valutati gli aspetti contrattuali (come detto, il giocatore è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke) le condizioni fisiche e se Mihajlovic lo vuole.*



Perfetto, se il suo arrivo è vincolato al parere di Sinisa, sto qua non metterà più piede a milanello. Pericolo scampato


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque quel maledetto di Pastorello è quell'altro agente dal nome strano si sono messi a retwittare dei tweet di alcuni tifosi che chiedevano il ritorno di Boateng...



Serve un pò di twitter bombing con hashtag #NoBoateng


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Milan interessato a Boateng ma prima vanno valutati gli aspetti contrattuali (come detto, il giocatore è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke) le condizioni fisiche e se Mihajlovic lo vuole.*



Miha già da qua si vede se sei un allenatore con le palle!! Questa qua non deve proprio entrarci a milanello!!


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2015)

Collezionistmo di cessi, il nostro must.


----------



## Superpippo9 (17 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Collezionistmo di cessi, il nostro must.



Invece come ciò di Kondogbia a zero euro con sinisa a prenderlo a mazzate io lo riprenderei!per fare il cambio della mezzala sx sarebbe buono


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Invece come ciò di Kondogbia a zero euro con sinisa a prenderlo a mazzate io lo riprenderei!per fare il cambio della mezzala sx sarebbe buono



In Germania ha fatto l'attaccante, la mezzala non la fa e non la sa fare. Poi è uno che con la testa ha smesso di giocare.
Sarebbe una scommessa persa in partenza.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> In Germania ha fatto l'attaccante, la mezzala non la fa e non la sa fare. Poi è uno che con la testa ha smesso di giocare.
> Sarebbe una scommessa persa in partenza.



Si sono d'accordo sarebbe pazzesco riprendersi un elemento del genere, quasi come riprendersi PATO...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo sarebbe pazzesco riprendersi un elemento del genere, quasi come riprendersi PATO...



non scherziamo.. pato aveva il 320948309% in più di classe di questo qui ..


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non scherziamo.. pato aveva il 320948309% in più di classe di questo qui ..



Si ma era allucinante giocava da solo si intestardiva nei dribbling mai riusciti, e in più era sempre rotto. Comunque uno e l'altro che rimangano dove sono, lontano da noi.....


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Milan interessato a Boateng ma prima vanno valutati gli aspetti contrattuali (come detto, il giocatore è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke) le condizioni fisiche e se Mihajlovic lo vuole.*



Spero sia il solito gioco dei procuratori, altrimenti se fosse vero nemmeno il caro sinisa può fare nulla contro gli intrallazzi di galliani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Milan interessato a Boateng ma prima vanno valutati gli aspetti contrattuali (come detto, il giocatore è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke) le condizioni fisiche e se Mihajlovic lo vuole.*



Quasi quasi spero che venga per vederlo marcire in tribuna, così sarà chiaro il fallimento di chi lo vuole.
Lui poi potrà stare sempre vicino alla Satta,anche durante le partite.


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Milan interessato a Boateng ma prima vanno valutati gli aspetti contrattuali (come detto, il giocatore è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke) le condizioni fisiche e se Mihajlovic lo vuole.*



Mihajlovic in questo caso deve assolutamente imporsi e mandarlo via a calci da milanello, certo che solo per il fatto che l'abbiano proposto ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi!!


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sportmediaset, a firma Pellegatti. Kevin Prince *Boateng *sarebbe a un passo dal ritorno al Milan, dopo essersi liberato poco tempo fa dal contratto che lo legava allo Schalke.
> Il giocatore avrebbe già l'accordo col club rossonero.



Un incubo. Questo fannullone (lo dico dai tempi di Milano) meglio se ne stia da tutt'altra parte. Arriverebbe e dopo due ottimi mesi tornerebbe lo zero assoluto che azzecca una partita su dieci.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Milan interessato a Boateng ma prima vanno valutati gli aspetti contrattuali (come detto, il giocatore è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke) le condizioni fisiche e se Mihajlovic lo vuole.*



Se il giocatore fisicamente e psicologicamente è a posto, a 0 lo prenderei subito.
Io oltre ai limiti ricordo anche delle qualità. Se non lo carichiamo di troppe responsabilità e lo sfruttiamo per quello che può dare (intensità, inserimenti, ignoranza) può essere utile


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se il giocatore fisicamente e psicologicamente è a posto, a 0 lo prenderei subito.
> Io oltre ai limiti ricordo anche delle qualità. Se non lo carichiamo di troppe responsabilità e lo sfruttiamo per quello che può dare (intensità, inserimenti, ignoranza) può essere utile



Comunque è praticamente impossibile si liberi a zero a mio avviso, il contratto è ancora in essere e lo Shalke prentenderà comunque un indennizzo


----------



## Vinnie (17 Giugno 2015)

Corsera: Boateng vuole tornare, il 30 maggio il giocatore è stato infatti a Villa San Martino ad Arcore per incontrare Silvio Berlusconi e chiedergli di riprenderlo nella squadra rossonera.



Mamma cara ci manca a questo...


----------



## Eziomare (17 Giugno 2015)

pare che stiamo parlando di un pippone immane...non è così, Boateng è un buon giocatore, come rincalzo e con le giuste motivazioni sarebbe un bell' innesto a mio avviso...poi voglio dire, come ci si puo' lamentare di KPB quando si hanno in rosa il decrepito Essien, il deconcentrato Muntari oppure l'amorfo Van Ginkel?


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic in questo caso deve assolutamente imporsi e mandarlo via a calci da milanello, certo che solo per il fatto che l'abbiano proposto ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi!!



A Galliani non è mai andata giù la cessione obbligata di Thiago Silva, Ibra e successivamente di Boateng. Per quest'ultimo ha la convinzione che con Ibra aveva un rendimento, senza Ibra un altro.
In ogni caso, è Mihajlovic ad avere la parola finale. 
Secondo me si sta dando comunque troppo risalto a una trattativa secondaria; Boateng verrebbe unicamente come riserva. E diciamolo candidamente: il peggior Boateng è superiore al miglior Poli. Questo per far capire che razza di rosa abbiamo avuto negli ultimi due anni.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque è praticamente impossibile si liberi a zero a mio avviso, il contratto è ancora in essere e lo Shalke prentenderà comunque un indennizzo



Piuttosto di pagargli lo stipendio lo lascia andare.


----------



## George Weah (17 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> A Galliani non è mai andata giù la cessione obbligata di Thiago Silva, Ibra e successivamente di Boateng. Per quest'ultimo ha la convinzione che con Ibra aveva un rendimento, senza Ibra un altro.
> In ogni caso, è Mihajlovic ad avere la parola finale.
> Secondo me si sta dando comunque troppo risalto a una trattativa secondaria; Boateng verrebbe unicamente come riserva. E diciamolo candidamente: il peggior Boateng è superiore al miglior Poli. Questo per far capire che razza di rosa abbiamo avuto negli ultimi due anni.



Io credo che Mihajlovic possa essere l'allenatore ideale per KPB: mi sembra un coach da dentro o fuori, o dai tutto e segui i suoi dettami o vai in tribuna. Chissà che Sinisa non riesca a raddrizzarli la schiena e a farlo tornare l'atleta straripante che era pochi anni fa..


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

Credo sia impossibile pensare il contrario di quanto ha detto [MENTION=107]2515[/MENTION]


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Boateng ha fatto vedere cose incredibili nei suoi anni al Milan ed ha realizzato gol eccezionali, che non si vedono fare a tutti.
Inoltre, ricordo che ha 28 anni, non 35...non è finito.
I due anni che avete negli occhi sono l'ultimo al Milan (dove Allegri iniziava a non contare più nulla e giocava fuori ruolo, ala) e l'ultimo allo Shalke dove non si impegnava più e si allenava da schifo.
Sia mai che Galliani gli abbia detto di comportarsi male per farsi liberare a 0 perchè Prince si era già stufato dello Shalke? No eh? 
Prince è un gran bel giocatore...se difendete El Shaarawy, non potete non difendere lui. Lineare.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Milan interessato a Boateng ma prima vanno valutati gli aspetti contrattuali (come detto, il giocatore è ancora sotto contratto con lo Schalke) le condizioni fisiche e se Mihajlovic lo vuole.*








 che ricordi!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> *In Germania ha fatto l'attaccante*, la mezzala non la fa e non la sa fare. Poi è uno che con la testa ha smesso di giocare.
> Sarebbe una scommessa persa in partenza.



ma cosa stai dicendo ?


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo ?



Infatti.
Ha fatto il trequartista mezz'ala anche là, semplicemente aveva il n.9
In shalke real ha giocato mezz'ala ed ha anche corso parecchio mi sembra...


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Ha fatto il trequartista mezz'ala anche là, semplicemente aveva il n.9
> In shalke real ha giocato mezz'ala ed ha anche corso parecchio mi sembra...



ha fatto spessissimo il mediano nel 4231


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo ?



Quando l'ho visto io in quelle poche partite faceva l'attaccante, non l'ho seguito come un groupie quindi non ci metto la mano sul fuoco sulle restanti. Oh comunque chiedo umilmente scusa se ho toppato. 
Resta il fatto che per me la mezzala non la sa fare e soprattutto non non lo vorrei vedere neanche col binocolo.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Boateng ha fatto vedere cose incredibili nei suoi anni al Milan ed ha realizzato gol eccezionali, che non si vedono fare a tutti.
> Inoltre, ricordo che ha 28 anni, non 35...non è finito.
> I due anni che avete negli occhi sono l'ultimo al Milan (dove Allegri iniziava a non contare più nulla e giocava fuori ruolo, ala) e l'ultimo allo Shalke dove non si impegnava più e si allenava da schifo.
> Sia mai che Galliani gli abbia detto di comportarsi male per farsi liberare a 0 perchè Prince si era già stufato dello Shalke? No eh?
> Prince è un gran bel giocatore...se difendete El Shaarawy, non potete non difendere lui. Lineare.


A parte il fatto che anche da noi Boateng dimostrò comportamenti poco professionali, tipo quando se la prese con il cameraman di Milan Channel reo di averlo ripreso mentre batteva la fiacca durante gli allenamenti.
Ora, però, spiegami quale sarebbe il suo ruolo.


----------



## Milo (17 Giugno 2015)

Non lo voglio, è un cesso assurdo


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> A parte il fatto che anche da noi Boateng dimostrò comportamenti poco professionali, tipo quando se la prese con il cameraman di Milan Channel reo di averlo ripreso mentre batteva la fiacca durante gli allenamenti.
> Ora, però, spiegami quale sarebbe il suo ruolo.



Il suo ruolo è il centrocampista. Mezz'ala o trequartista.
Che poi si spinga in avanti lo sappiamo tutti, ma non è un'ala e benchemeno un attaccante.
Se gli vengono date le giuste motivazioni e riprende fiducia, questo qua può ancora dare il suo.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Il suo ruolo è il centrocampista. Mezz'ala o trequartista.
> Che poi si spinga in avanti lo sappiamo tutti, ma non è un'ala e benchemeno un attaccante.
> Se gli vengono date le giuste motivazioni e riprende fiducia, questo qua può ancora dare il suo.


Sulle conclusioni non sono affatto d'accordo 
Non che sia particolarmente d'accordo sul resto, una mezzala/trquartista che non ha la minima visione di gioco a parer mio non può essere definita tale.
Io lo vedo come un "incursore", cioè un giocatore che può semplicemente sfruttare la propria corsa e tiro grazie ad intuizioni altrui.
Un mediocre come tanti, che se resta lontano da Milanello ci fa un favore.


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Sulle conclusioni non sono affatto d'accordo
> Non che sia particolarmente d'accordo sul resto, una mezzala/trquartista che non ha la minima visione di gioco a parer mio non può essere definita tale.
> Io lo vedo come un "incursore", cioè un giocatore che può semplicemente sfruttare la propria corsa e tiro grazie ad intuizioni altrui.
> Un mediocre come tanti, che se resta lontano da Milanello ci fa un favore.



Vidal nella Juve ha fatto il trequartista incursore...e sono finiti in finale di CL.
Soriano nella Samp faceva l'incursore.
Se hai Ibra davanti che fa il regista (nella Juve, Tevez), il trequartista non deve spiccare per la tecnica, ma deve collegare centrocampo ed attacco, tornare a difendere ed inserirsi.
Se fai il 4-3-1-2, questo è il metodo migliore per rendere il modulo innovativo, non spumeggiante, ma molto di sostanza...che è quella che interessa a Sinisa.


----------



## 2515 (17 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Sulle conclusioni non sono affatto d'accordo
> Non che sia particolarmente d'accordo sul resto, una mezzala/trquartista che non ha la minima visione di gioco a parer mio non può essere definita tale.
> Io lo vedo come un "incursore", cioè un giocatore che può semplicemente sfruttare la propria corsa e tiro grazie ad intuizioni altrui.
> Un mediocre come tanti, che se resta lontano da Milanello ci fa un favore.



È molto più semplice. Un giocatore anarchico che vuole correre dove gli pare non può in alcun modo essere definito una mezzala, mai nella vita. La prima cosa richiesta ad una mezzala è la disciplina tattica, perché si trova in una posizione molto delicata e spostandosi dove gli pare rischia di lasciare scoperta la difesa. Un anarchico sulla linea di centrocampo non ci può assolutamente stare. Ma lui non ha né la visione di gioco né i piedi per fare qualcosa che non sia la mezzala (mediocre per di più). Quindi è un cul de sac. Comunque la si vede andrà male.

È come fare una ricerca di gruppo in quattro persone di cui uno è la capra-casinista della classe. Anche se gli dici di non far niente che ci pensano gli altri tre, non può fare a meno di rompere le balle, perché non è capace neanche di non fare niente.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Vidal nella Juve ha fatto il trequartista incursore...e sono finiti in finale di CL.
> Soriano nella Samp faceva l'incursore.
> Se hai Ibra davanti che fa il regista (nella Juve, Tevez), il trequartista non deve spiccare per la tecnica, ma deve collegare centrocampo ed attacco, tornare a difendere ed inserirsi.
> Se fai il 4-3-1-2, questo è il metodo migliore per rendere il modulo innovativo, non spumeggiante, ma molto di sostanza...che è quella che interessa a Sinisa.


Vidal a me sembra un giocatore di livello decisamente superiore rispetto a Boateng.
Si è letto in questo forum del paragone Pogba-Nocerino, non siamo su quei livelli ma quasi.
Pareri diversi, ma ho il dubbio che tu non abbia visto molto spesso il Milan, tra il 2011-12 ed il 2012-13.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2015)

Niente allora raga ci ho dormito sopra e si , è un cesso a pedali e ritiro quello che ho scritto ieri.....


----------



## 2515 (17 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Vidal a me sembra un giocatore di livello decisamente superiore rispetto a Boateng.
> Si è letto in questo forum del paragone Pogba-Nocerino, non siamo su quei livelli ma quasi.
> Pareri diversi, ma ho il dubbio che tu non abbia visto molto spesso il Milan, tra il 2011-12 ed il 2012-13.



Vidal all'inizio nella Juve ha fatto il trequartista, perché era un po' indisciplinato, ma Conte ci ha lavorato prima che si montasse e lo ha fatto diventare il prototipo della mezzala, uomo-ovunque tra attacco e difesa.

Questa è la differenza tra Guarin, Boateng e Vidal. L'ultimo è stato catechizzato e ha avuto l'intelligenza di farsi catechizzare prima che fosse troppo tardi. Gli altri dopo dopo due bei gol da 25 metri si sono illusi di poterli fare quando volevano, dimenticandosi di aver buttato nella stratosfera 20 palloni tra un gol e l'altro.


----------



## 2515 (17 Giugno 2015)

È molto più semplice. Un giocatore anarchico che vuole correre dove gli pare non può in alcun modo essere definito una mezzala, mai nella vita. La prima cosa richiesta ad una mezzala è la disciplina tattica, perché si trova in una posizione molto delicata e spostandosi dove gli pare rischia di lasciare scoperta la difesa. Un anarchico sulla linea di centrocampo non ci può assolutamente stare. Ma lui non ha né la visione di gioco né i piedi per fare qualcosa che non sia la mezzala (mediocre per di più). Quindi è un cul de sac. Comunque la si vede andrà male.

È come fare una ricerca di gruppo in quattro persone di cui uno è la capra-casinista della classe. Anche se gli dici di non far niente che ci pensano gli altri tre, non può fare a meno di rompere le balle, perché non è capace neanche di non fare niente.


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Vidal a me sembra un giocatore di livello decisamente superiore rispetto a Boateng.
> Si è letto in questo forum del paragone Pogba-Nocerino, non siamo su quei livelli ma quasi.
> Pareri diversi, ma ho il dubbio che tu non abbia visto molto spesso il Milan, tra il 2011-12 ed il 2012-13.



Vidal è superiore a Boateng, ma non è nemmeno un Pastore o un Eriksen se quello era il ragionamento...
Boateng si è conquistato il posto nell'anno dello scudetto ed è stato determinante, l'anno dopo ha segnato comunque 5 gol ed ha fatto il suo...mentre l'ultimo anno, vabbè ingiudicabile, ma come molti altri della rosa.
Non è detto che torni e non si sa come giocherà, ma da qui a dire è finito ce ne passa.
I gol contro il Barcellona o l'Arsenal sono da gran giocatore.


----------



## 2515 (17 Giugno 2015)

E poi se vogliamo piazzare un incursore dietro ad Ibra (che tanto non arriva) abbiamo già Bonaventura che è 20 volte meglio di Boateng, sa inserirsi, ha i piedi per centrare lo specchio e soprattutto cervello per sapere se passare la palla, tirare o dribblare.


----------



## 2515 (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Vidal è superiore a Boateng, ma non è nemmeno un Pastore o un Eriksen se quello era il ragionamento...
> I gol contro il Barcellona o l'Arsenal sono da gran giocatore.


Se per te un gran giocatore si valuta per 2-3 gol spettacolari, allora Stankovic era l'erede di Van Basten.


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> E poi se vogliamo piazzare un incursore dietro ad Ibra (che tanto non arriva) abbiamo già Bonaventura che è 20 volte meglio di Boateng, sa inserirsi, ha i piedi per centrare lo specchio e soprattutto cervello per sapere se passare la palla, tirare o dribblare.



Infatti nessuno ha detto che SE arriva, sarà titolare...stavamo ragionando sulle caratteristiche del giocatore.
Le qualità di Vidal sono sicuramente superiori, ma a livello realizzativo Boateng è molto meglio.
Giocatori come Guarin (che quest'anno ha fatto anche il mediano in un centrocampo a 2) e Boateng hanno bisogno di avere sicurezza e sentirsi amati, non sono come Vidal...e questo non è un pregio ovviamente.
Da qui a dire che sarebbe inutile, ce ne passa però...


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

*Boateng ad Arcore. I dettagli QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/boateng-a...i-riportarlo-al-milan-vt29207.html#post728674


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Boateng ad Arcore. I dettagli QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/boateng-a...i-riportarlo-al-milan-vt29207.html#post728674



Certi titoloni sono allarmanti però 
Dal titolo sembrerebbe che ora è ad Arcore per firmare...


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Certi titoloni sono allarmanti però
> Dal titolo sembrerebbe che ora è ad Arcore per firmare...



Infatti...


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Vidal è superiore a Boateng, ma non è nemmeno un Pastore o un Eriksen se quello era il ragionamento...
> Boateng si è conquistato il posto nell'anno dello scudetto ed è stato determinante, l'anno dopo ha segnato comunque 5 gol ed ha fatto il suo...mentre l'ultimo anno, vabbè ingiudicabile, ma come molti altri della rosa.
> Non è detto che torni e non si sa come giocherà, ma da qui a dire è finito ce ne passa.
> I gol contro il Barcellona o l'Arsenal sono da gran giocatore.


Il ragionamento non era quello. 
Dopo l'anno dello scudetto ha fatto 5 gol (questo me lo stai dicendo tu, io manco me lo ricordo e non ho voglia di controllare) di cui 3 in una singola partita. nelle successive stagioni ricordo alcune fiammate, come la tripletta al Lecce, il gol all'Arsenal e quello al Barcellona. Ma nel complesso deluse. Ha grandi colpi, ma d'altronde, se ci provi 40 milioni di volte ci sta che ogni tanto ti vada bene. Peccato che sia un tipo di giocatore che o fa il gran gol altrimenti passa inosservato, per non dire di peggio.
E' un mediocrissimo.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Io vedo Boateng un po come Mexes, giocatore di carattere ma troppo discontinuo, e da quella gente che gioca bene solo quando vuole..


----------



## 2515 (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Infatti nessuno ha detto che SE arriva, sarà titolare...stavamo ragionando sulle caratteristiche del giocatore.
> Le qualità di Vidal sono sicuramente superiori, ma a livello realizzativo Boateng è molto meglio.
> Giocatori come Guarin (che quest'anno ha fatto anche il mediano in un centrocampo a 2) e Boateng hanno bisogno di avere sicurezza e sentirsi amati, non sono come Vidal...e questo non è un pregio ovviamente.
> Da qui a dire che sarebbe inutile, ce ne passa però...


Spero tu stia scherzando. Vidal fa una caterva di gol in confronto a Boateng. Io preferisco uno che quando deve fare il gol lo fa, non che butti ogni occasione nel cesso e poi ti fa il tiro della domenica che gli va bene. Me ne frego.

I giocatori capricciosi che giocano bene una partita sì e cinque no possono andare bene in una squadra che è una macchina da trofei e che ti giocano alla grande le partite che contano.

Boateng la seconda stagione ha fatto 5 gol, di cui 3 in una sola partita. I suoi gol hanno portato 3 punti e un gol su 4 per il passaggio del turno in champions. Quando segnò al Barça fu un gol inutile visto che la perdemmo la partita. I punti che ha portato Vidal sono altro pianeta. Preferirei Vidal in stampelle a Boateng.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi dai Boateng ha fatto bene il primo anno ma con Ibra forse anche io a 50 anni farei bene, comunque si è impegnato sputava sangue era un ottimo giocatore. E' calato il secondo anno ma comunque tra infortuni e varie, qualcosa di buono l'ha fatto, tranne conoscere la Satta, appena ha conosciuto lei e la movida milanese è stata la fine è diventato un ex giocatore... Pazzesco pensare di riprendere uno così... Ha migliori capacità realizzative di Vidal??? Ma siamo al concorso la stupidata dell'anno?????


----------

